# ALDABRA TORTOISE TRAINING



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 20, 2012)

*Any thoughts?*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hoNiM8iX4M


----------



## Kathy Coles (Sep 20, 2012)

Well, I guess if they were having trouble getting them to come in at night.... But my question is, do they "have" to come in?? Maybe they like to sleep under the stars. They do carry their house with them. At least that's what I've always been told. LOL


----------



## Creedence (Sep 20, 2012)

I know at my local zoo (I used to volunteer) a lot of their animals are trained. I know their otters are trained to go into a kennel and shut the door to be transported and the lions are able to stand up against a gate so their bellies and paws can be inspected. I don't see anything wrong with it as it's beneficial to the keepers and the animals don't seem to mind.


----------



## ascott (Sep 20, 2012)

I think that the clicker is funny, that is generally not a tone that they readily "hear"....hmmmmm? 

Did anyone notice that the lady zoo gal kinda had a face shaped like an aldabra.???? tee hee...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 20, 2012)

ascott said:


> *I think that the clicker is funny*, that is generally not a tone that they readily "hear"....hmmmmm?
> 
> *Did anyone notice that the lady zoo gal kinda had a face shaped like an aldabra.*???? tee hee...



*LOL!*


----------



## Vincentdhr (Sep 21, 2012)

Here at the San Diego Zoo, the keepers have all of the tortoises trained to go to the back of their enclosure so they can easily be inspected, then they follow the keeper inside for the night. They will even follow us volunteers! It's really cool to have a herd of Galapagos Tortoises following you.


----------



## Hasselhound (Sep 22, 2012)

If you can clicker train a goldfish or a chicken, why not a tortoise?


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Sep 22, 2012)

[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_9AJbn-qIY&feature=endscreen&NR=1[/video]

Is it wise to keep Aldabras and Galops in the same enclosure?


----------



## wellington (Sep 22, 2012)

I think it's a great idea. Easier to check for injuries, move them when needed and could even be used just to give them some interaction and remove some bordum. We want to see video of you clicker training


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 22, 2012)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> [video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_9AJbn-qIY&feature=endscreen&NR=1[/video]
> 
> *Is it wise to keep Aldabras and Galops in the same enclosure?*



*I see this all the time, especially with these two species! Even most zoos keep them together. *


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Sep 22, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> Terry Allan Hall said:
> 
> 
> > [video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_9AJbn-qIY&feature=endscreen&NR=1[/video]
> ...



I see...thought it might contribute to health/disease/immunization issues, much like mixing smaller species...


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 22, 2012)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> ALDABRAMAN said:
> 
> 
> > Terry Allan Hall said:
> ...



*I agree, seems like it is an accepted risk by most! Good point!*


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Sep 22, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> Terry Allan Hall said:
> 
> 
> > ALDABRAMAN said:
> ...



Fortunately, most zoos have an onsite veterinary staff, so that (hopefully) makes it safer for the mega-torts.

BTW, I've informed my wife that if our circumstances ever become such that we can take proper care of an Aldabra, we're getting one!

After getting up close to the ones at the Forest Park zoo, she's now amendable to the idea.

Come on, Lottery!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 22, 2012)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> ALDABRAMAN said:
> 
> 
> > Terry Allan Hall said:
> ...


----------



## shellysmom (Sep 22, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> *Any thoughts?*
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hoNiM8iX4M



I think it's a great idea for any tort that's too big to pick up and carry. You never know when there might be some sort of situation, like fire, tornado, flooding, etc. where it would be helpful if your tort knew how to follow commands to get to safety.


----------



## leonardo the tmnt (Sep 22, 2012)

ascott said:


> I think that the clicker is funny, that is generally not a tone that they readily "hear"....hmmmmm?
> 
> Did anyone notice that the lady zoo gal kinda had a face shaped like an aldabra.???? tee hee...



She kind of did ! Lol


----------



## EKLC (Sep 22, 2012)

Terry Allan Hall said:


> [video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z_9AJbn-qIY&feature=endscreen&NR=1[/video]
> 
> Is it wise to keep Aldabras and Galops in the same enclosure?



I've actually been here. It's the house of a very nice guy who breeds various species of tortoise and iguana. The galaps and aldabras are housed in separate pens, but I guess they were all let into this common area to feast and graze on some grass.


----------



## expo tort (Sep 22, 2012)

Well if it works it does but I'm ever a sceptic.


----------

